# iphone 5 issues



## Lotuslvsp (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi, for a few weeks now my iphone 5 has been freezing about 20 times a day, sometimes for only 10 seconds sometimes up to a few minutes. I booked an appt at the apple store and I've spent 2 hours there today. They checked it out, said it was a software issue, told me to back up and update all my apps, and that they'd call me to do a reset and set an appt time to do this. 

So I backed up the phone, took another 2 hrs, updated all apps and they called just after the time they said, but then the call cut out. I went into the case on apple support website and it said the issue was resolved. I tried to enter a new case and do an online chat, but they never respond. What's going on??? 

Now my phone is completely dead. I've tried a hard reset and it will turn on but then shut down again. Battery is at 55%. I'm so frustrated and not sure what to try next. Any tips?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would visit the store and explain what happened and get a new appointment sorted face to face.


----------

